# Dallas vs New York (Dec 21)



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (16-9) vs New York Knicks (12-11)

Starting Lineups:*





































vs.




































<center>*

Key Matchup:








vs








*</center>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dallas 97
New York 89


----------



## TMac01McGrady (Oct 9, 2004)

dude u posted a warriors logo lol..

anyway hopefully the lakers can beat them again


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TMac01McGrady</b>!
> dude u posted a warriors logo lol..
> 
> anyway hopefully the lakers can beat them again


Oops! Thanks for that


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

The Mavericks should win this game, my prediction:

Mavs - 109
Kicks - 97


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Dirk takes a step foward to becoming the player he was in November. 

Dallas 98
New york 89


----------



## liljon (Dec 20, 2004)

How's Dirks teeth? Are they better? Anyway for the game, I say Dirk drops 45. His scoring average has been down, so its a breakout game for him.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>liljon</b>!
> How's Dirks teeth? Are they better? Anyway for the game, I say Dirk drops 45. His scoring average has been down, so its a breakout game for him.


Welcome to the board, I say Dirk goes for 24


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Dallas - 98
New York - 97

Marbury and Crawford is a good backcourt. They combined for 50 pts last time they played the Mavs.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Am I reading it right?

At halftime:

Mavs - 75
Knicks - 36

[Link]


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Yes you are. They are playing great right now.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I wish I was watching this, is it amazing to watch


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> Yes you are. They are playing great right now.


Did they just come close to break some kind of record or what?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> 
> Did they just come close to break some kind of record or what?


I remember when we got 73 in a half against the Kings a few years ago, I thought that was a record


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I think in that game they scored in the 80s in the first half Theo. If you're talking about that playoff game.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> I think in that game they scored in the 80s in the first half Theo. If you're talking about that playoff game.


Probably, it was 73 or 83 if I remember correctly


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> 
> Did they just come close to break some kind of record or what?


It's a record kind of in the past year if you think how at halftime teams no matter how bad they are offensively would have over 50 points on us at halftime:laugh:...they held the knicks under 40. alert the dallas morning news.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Josh Howard: 26/15 with 4 mins left in the 3rd


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I hate games like this, because if the Knicks were competitive, the Mavs would have over 135 points right now, but since they aren't they are trying to go easy on them.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Dallas wins 123-94. I love the way Terry and Howard played tonight. Just pure domination from tip-off. On to Atlanta.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Sundov vs Bradley, I wish I saw that

Times like this I wish we had DJ off the IR to get some garbage time


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

NYK=owned


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Final Score:*
Dallas Mavericks: 123
New York Knicks: 94

*Recap 
Boxscore*


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*** whoopin'...


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Backcourt of Marbury and Crawford only combined for 19 this time!


----------

